# Transfer wise Borderless Account



## Clarepreston (Oct 9, 2016)

Does anyone have any experience using the Transferwise Borderless Account? I was interested in using to move money out of my Fidelity IRA to the UK, but they have not accepted it as a linked bank. Has anyone been able to accomplish this?
I currently use a Wells Fargo account listing my ex's address (with his consent) as they insist on a US address, but this is difficult when problems occur. My credit card was recently hacked and it's quite an ordeal dealing with the bank from the UK.

Thanks in advance.


----------

